# I got 2 dirty longbows



## John Cooper (Aug 2, 2017)

I had the pleasure a few months of passing off a load of osage to dirtydan44 Dan Spier  he in turn he built me 2 self bows. Man are they something both are skinned and both look wonderful. 

I know this thread is worthless without pics but I can't post them from my phone. If someone would be kind enough to shoot me an email I will gladly send you the pics if you would post the for me. My email is osagejeep@gmail.com

Thanks 

John


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 3, 2017)

Pictures of John's new Selfbows.
They both look fine.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 3, 2017)

Going to shoot them this weekend. Gonna have to get some new arrows for them soon also........lol

Jeff thanks for posting the pictures for me.


----------



## dpoole (Aug 6, 2017)

Dan does great work


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 9, 2017)

They look real nice worthless John. Dan does great work indeed.


----------

